

Ask HN: How do you manage e-mails in your VPS - amrit_b

Google Apps for business is not free anymore. $5 per email address is ridiculous (at-least for self-funded startups). Setting up a mail server (definitely not with web stack) is also not much of an option (extra -&gt; cost + maintenance + complexity + headache). Providers like mailgun are not as easy as Google Apps.<p>Now a days I think of moving to shared hosting just to get easy email.<p>How do you folks manage?<p>p.s.:I am not a server admin
======
mnrasul
Rackspace has a $2 option.

